# small portable compressors



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm in the market for a small compressor I can throw behind the seat of my truck.. 

portable and light... Just to shoot some pins and brads nothing big.

What about those hotdog tanks?

Senco, makita and rolair has some decent looking ones... what do you think?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Senco is the one you want.

http://www.coastaltool.com/senco/pc1010.htm


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Leo G said:


> Senco is the one you want.
> 
> http://www.coastaltool.com/senco/pc1010.htm


:thumbsup: Got one, good little compressor for trimming windows.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah the makita is not lightweight. You won't be "throwing" that thing anywhere. But it still may be the one you want depending on your needs. It fills and cycles very fast, has a much larger cfm than the senco, and is oiled so it will last a very long time. It will keep up for small framing.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

The makits does look nice... Quiet @ 80 decibles. And fast recovery.. but 52 pounds!!!!!!!

The senco is 20 pounds... 

How loud is the senco?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It is quiet. It is small. The recovery time on the tank is a bit slow but if you are only using it for a trim gun it will keep up without a problem. This is the kind of setup you want if you don't want the big compressor.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Rich D. said:


> I'm in the market for a small compressor I can throw behind the seat of my truck..
> 
> portable and light... Just to shoot some pins and brads nothing big.
> 
> ...



What about battery operated instead of pneumatic? I have the DeWalt 18v finish nailer which is great for that stuff, IMO. I've never had an issue.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I actually need it only for about 20 brads and pins for a job :laughing:

I have a d55146 4.5 gallon dewalt that can handle the bigger stuff..

I just don't want to drag that around for a couple nails.... 

Looks like the senco it is!!!


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

jb4211 said:


> What about battery operated instead of pneumatic? I have the DeWalt 18v finish nailer which is great for that stuff, IMO. I've never had an issue.


I have the 16ga gas operated paslode...

Wish they made a battery operated pinner....


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

That would be sweet, a gas operated 23ga pinner.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Rich D. said:


> I have the 16ga gas operated paslode...
> 
> Wish they made a battery operated pinner....


They do make electric; would that work better for you?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

One day Leo... One day....


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

jb4211 said:


> They do make electric; would that work better for you?


What do you mean? A gas or battery pinner?

Or those plug in Stapler/brad guns


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

CO2 tanks... Will run ANY of you air tools, no need to buy the same tools in cordless versions. a 2.5# will probably give you 500-1000 shots of trim nails. (I can get over 200 framing nails through 1 fill)


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

RobertCDF said:


> CO2 tanks... Will run ANY of you air tools, no need to buy the same tools in cordless versions. a 2.5# will probably give you 500-1000 shots of trim nails. (I can get over 200 framing nails through 1 fill)


How much for the set up? And then what's the cost of a new filled tank? Sounds interesting.. I've seen it before but never was interested...


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Rich D. said:


> What do you mean? A gas or battery pinner?
> 
> Or those plug in Stapler/brad guns


I meant the plug-in type. I've never used any but I know they're available.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Usually you can get them filled at a paintball place. The compressors to fill the tanks are ridiculously expensive topping $4K


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

jb4211 said:


> I meant the plug-in type. I've never used any but I know they're available.


They all look like all DIY pos


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

That little Senco compressor is great! I also have the Makita MAC700, and it's HEAVY for its size. The Senco is also less noisy. Pins and brads and the occasional 15/16g - Senco all day! 

If I need to shoot a lot of 15g, the MAC700. It even keeps up with my framer without a problem. My pace with a framer is more slow and steady, though.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Leo G said:


> Usually you can get them filled at a paintball place. The compressors to fill the tanks are ridiculously expensive topping $4K


Best place to fill is a welding supply house. CO2 is filled as liquid with a specialty setup from a LARGE tank (100's of gallons) OR you can fill a small tank (2.5#) from a larger tank (20#) but it can be kind of dangerous if not done properly.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Rich D. said:


> How much for the set up? And then what's the cost of a new filled tank? Sounds interesting.. I've seen it before but never was interested...


Here is a thread from when I built my setup 6 years ago. I don't know what happened to the pics, I'll try to grab some new ones. http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/co-2-powered-nailgun-11018/


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Found this on clearance for 49.00... 
Originally 79.00

Had to bite...




















When this dies... Senco all the way!!!!


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

the rol air jc10 is very quiet.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Rich D. said:


> Found this on clearance for 49.00...
> Originally 79.00
> 
> Had to bite...
> ...


How is it? Saw that at a local hd the other day. Settled on the porter cable 1 gallon. Might i add, very impreased with it


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Carpenter eyes said:


> How is it? Saw that at a local hd the other day. Settled on the porter cable 1 gallon. Might i add, very impreased with it


It's like a ballon inflator with a tank.. :laughing:

It will do what I ask of it...


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

The 2 gallon DW is very light and easy to move around. It's great for a one or two man trim operation.

When all I'm doing is shooting pins, my little Husky one gallon is lighter than my lunchbox.:laughing:

The Craftsman pancake stays in the garage for tires and sports equipment. It's dependable, but heavy as balls.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I was looking at the dewalt 2 gal.. still looks rather large...


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

i almost bought the same compressor afew weeks ago rich. glad i didnt, that same day my step dad came by my house and had me a new compressor in the back of his truck.:thumbup:


----------



## KellyD&B (May 4, 2009)

loneframer said:


> :
> The Craftsman pancake stays in the garage for tires and sports equipment. It's dependable, but heavy as balls.


Thats the one I have. Im starting a job on a 6th floor walk up in a few weeks. Im definitely looking for a lighter, smaller compressor. That $49 Husky looks good for the amount of trim work Ill be doing...

That Craftsman one is a pain in the ass to carry around.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> I was looking at the dewalt 2 gal.. still looks rather large...


It's maybe bigger than you think you need, but it's really very light in comparison, has a 150 PSI max and is not awkward to carry by any means. 

It's capable of running 2 trim guns easily and has a very quick recovery. I've timed mine and under no load, recovers in 15 seconds. Because it stores 150 PSI and I run my guns around 90-95, I've never had an issue with it keeping up with finish nailers.

It's very quiet as well.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

KellyD&B said:


> Thats the one I have. Im starting a job on a 6th floor walk up in a few weeks. Im definitely looking for a lighter, smaller compressor. That $49 Husky looks good for the amount of trim work Ill be doing...
> 
> That Craftsman one is a pain in the ass to carry around.


My Craftsman served me well. It was the only compressor I owned for the first year I was in business. I used it in mostly trim applications, but did some light framing and roofing with it as well. It was great for framing exterior stairs and landings where bulk nailing was not required. It is heavy though. The 2 gallon DW is MUCH lighter and less awkward to handle.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

JWilliams said:


> i almost bought the same compressor afew weeks ago rich. glad i didnt, that same day my step dad came by my house and had me a new compressor in the back of his truck.:thumbup:



Scoreeee!!!


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

KellyD&B said:


> Thats the one I have. Im starting a job on a 6th floor walk up in a few weeks. Im definitely looking for a lighter, smaller compressor. That $49 Husky looks good for the amount of trim work Ill be doing...
> 
> That Craftsman one is a pain in the ass to carry around.


That's the same exact reason I got the little one.. plus it ain't going take up room in the truck when its packed to the gills..


----------



## KellyD&B (May 4, 2009)

loneframer said:


> My Craftsman served me well. It was the only compressor I owned for the first year I was in business. I used it in mostly trim applications, but did some light framing and roofing with it as well. It was great for framing exterior stairs and landings where bulk nailing was not required. It is heavy though. The 2 gallon DW is MUCH lighter and less awkward to handle.


I've had mine for about 4 years now and its great for what I use it for. Mostly trim and some cabinet construction. I have a little dolly that I made to roll it around the job site. On bigger jobs it will definitely be on site but a smaller, lighter one would be great to have on the smaller jobs.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i have the makita mac700 or what ever it is. it fits behind the front and back seat very well. it pretty much lives there. it is heavy though. if i know i am carrying tools around a job i bring a hand truck.

the senco does look pretty nice, and its much lighter.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Update on my little husky 2 gallon I picked up for 50$ from hone depot..

Got to use it Friday 

Things great.. small, light weight, and super quiet. Can shoot 18-20 shots from an 18 ga nailer.. perfect...

Just a long recovery time... Oh well can't have everything


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

RobertCDF said:


> CO2 tanks... Will run ANY of you air tools, no need to buy the same tools in cordless versions. a 2.5# will probably give you 500-1000 shots of trim nails. (I can get over 200 framing nails through 1 fill)



Hmmm...Maybe I should use my carbon fiber paintball tank, I could probably trim out 2 houses on 1 fill.

Then again I don't know if i'd want 4500 psi strapped to my hip.


----------



## Raymonds (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey guys I need some help.
I'm looking to upgrade from hf compressor to a better one. I've narrowed my choices to three, hitachi ec89, senco pc1131 & makita mac700.
I'm liking the hitachi because I can get it from my locals lowes, returns and warranty would be easier to handle. The reviews on it is mix, some good & some bad.
I like the cfm numbers on senco. The reviews have been pretty good and seems like allot of people like senco compressors.
The makita has good cfm numbers, small size, but heavy for its size.
I'm currently leaning towards the hitachi at the moment or should I order the senco and wait couple days?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Senco all the way!


----------



## Raymonds (Oct 8, 2011)

I ordered the senco, hopefully it gets here before my next job.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

May 3, 2012	04:30:00 AM	Bethlehem PA US	Out for delivery :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

this should now be the jc10 delivery thread:laughing:


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Man this thread makes me wanna buy one now. As soon as one of mine dies im gonna invest.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

Buy it now, if it ever dies you will have the one you use now for backup


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

world llc said:


> Buy it now, if it ever dies you will have the one you use now for backup


I have no more room for a 4th compressor


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Carpenter eyes said:


> I have no more room for a 4th compressor


This is my 5th. 

60gallon 5 hp in the garage
20 gallon 1 hp in the shop (same compressor, smaller motor/tank as the 60 gallon but still puts out enough air to use a spray gun)
2hp 4 gallon
1 hp 2 gallon

and now the Rol-Air. ITS FREAKING QUIET...I like the whole, lets just stuff a tube in the air filter to make it quieter...lol, I am gonna try that on my other compressors. I am uploading a video now of it airing up, the only thing I could use as a sound reference was the ringer on my cell phone. I hope that helps convey the sound level. The background hum is the fridge running behind me.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

TBFGhost said:


> just stuff a tube in the air filter to make it quieter...


wouldn't that decrease the flow (volume-cfm) and increase the heat?


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

my 4th:thumbup:

she is a ver nice...

only complaint is the reg faces forward... have to duck down or tip it up to read.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

72chevy4x4 said:


> wouldn't that decrease the flow (volume-cfm) and increase the heat?


the avg filter flows WAY more then is needed anyway, Rol-Air didn't see to have a problem with this compressor...


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

world llc said:


> my 4th:thumbup:
> 
> she is a ver nice...
> 
> only complaint is the reg faces forward... have to duck down or tip it up to read.


Now you just sound like the guy on you-tube...how often do you need to look at it. Set it and forget it.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> Now you just sound like the guy on you-tube...how often do you need to look at it. Set it and forget it.


i check it on initial start, make sure it hasnt been adjusted and i dial in different PSI depending on what gun i'm using....

again, it's different from what im used to, making it annoying for now


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I am loving mine. Used it Friday and today. Friday it was outside and when you walked to the other side of my truck I could no longer tell if it was running, the only way I knew it recharged was when the unloader released air at the end of the cycle. 

Today I used it during a built-in install. Had it right in the room with me....I am loving it. Does it save me money? No. Does it pay for itself over another compressor? No. Does it look/sound and perform cool. Yes, but I could also have just left my other compressor outside and ran the 50 foot hose in. 

So far everyone that hears it is amazed.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

I picked up the Bostich TrimAir today at Menards, just because. It'll get a test tomorrow.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I was looking at that for a while, I like how small it was, I could fit it in my side boxes on my truck.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

LOVE it!!! Light (23.5 lbs), quiet as heck, regenerates fast, and my back says "ahhhhhhh!" Should have bought one a long time ago. :thumbup:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

davitk said:


> LOVE it!!! Light (23.5 lbs), quiet as heck, regenerates fast, and my back says "ahhhhhhh!" Should have bought one a long time ago. :thumbup:




I like that little trim air! I think I just may scoop one up! I was searching for the dimensions online, but the bostitch site won't load. Do either of you guys know the rough dimensions of the compressor? Is the tank about the size of that little senco one?


Dave


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I want to get one of the J Air's I saw last week at a tool house. Thing was tiny and quiet. I also turned one one of those rol airs too. 

I like everything about my mac2400 except the weight.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Just used mine over the past two days. Day one I was using my palm nailer to put up hangers. It worked just fine. Cycled alot but never fell behind. Today I was shooting 12D .131 nails while sistering 50 joists. Two nails every 12 inches. The compressor worked alot but again, never fell behind. Kept the gun supplied with enough pressure to always drive like it should. I was using a Paslode PF350.

Tomorrow I will bring out the 4 gallon Husky for the framing gun, the lead left his at home b/c he didn't think we would get as far as we did today...while the JC10 worked fine, framing was not what I bought it for.


----------

